# Air conditioning compressor oil question



## ssweetd (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the type of compressor oil that Audi specifies for the Mk1 unique in any way? 

In other words, our closest dealer is about an hour away. 

Yesterday, our 2003's compressor stopped kicking on. I checked the fuse and it was fine. We have a local chain store about a mile away that has mounted and balanced some tires and did an alignment for us. 

 They have good customer service so I called them to see if they if they did A/C work and if they had what they needed to work on the car and I was able to get it in right away. 

They believe it has a leak but could not find it after charging the system and putting in some dye. But we have cold A/C again for now. I'm afraid that may not last for long since everything was cold and working yesterday. 

I didn't think about it until now but how is the oil put into the system? Does it go directly into the compressor, or does it go in with the refrigerant? 

Thanks for any insight. 

-Shawn


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

When servicing the system, you have to put it under a very strong vacuum. Once vac'd down and holding, you introduce the oil through the service port. There are a few methods to doing this. Most newer service machines have a feature where you add oil/dye to a reservoir on the machine, then press a button/open a valve and inject the specified amount, usually in oz.. Or there is a doo-dad, that looks a bit like a syringe, you fill it up, attach the hose to the service port, and inject your oil. After you inject your oil/dye charge, you put the refrig in. 

The amount of oil differs from car to car and on the TT the placard is on the drivers fender that shows how much to put in. Most manufacturers have a chart that shows the total system charge, and how much you should add depending on what you do. For example: if you replace the compressor, you add X oz of oil, if you replace the evaporator, you add X oz of oil. For just a vac and re-charge, you add X oz of oil. 

To answer your original question. Yes you'll be fine using whatever PAG oil the shop has on hand. I have a buddy that works at a GM dealer, and he recharged my A/C system for me about 2 months ago and its worked fine ever since. PAG oil (poly-alkyline-glycol) is kind of like buying a name brand soda versus the Sams club brand, Same sh!t, different package. Plus its def cheaper than getting the Audi brand.


----------



## ssweetd (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you for those details. Much appreciated!! -Shawn


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

I probably WILL get flamed for this....but I was in a major pinch (time/money) and did it this way...believe it or not, 2 years later and it is still running flawlessly. I cringe everytime I think about how ghetto it was...but again 2 years later, using a junkyard compressor at that, it worked. This was on a 2002 Jetta 1.8t.

I found out what the PAG oil capacity of the system was and put 2/3 of it into the junkyard compressor and rotated it as best I could. I only put 2/3 as the compressor and rest of the system still had some residual oil. Bolted it up, trying to lose as little fluid as possible, then filled it with about 1.5 cans of the auto parts store refrigerant...give or take, I dont remember exactly. I did use a professional set of gauges, but that was as professional as it got  Again, I take no responsibility if it doesnt work...but I was in a pinch.


----------

